# Audio and video out of sync through a streaming server



## Lev (Jul 17, 2006)

I am trying to stream video through a Darwin Streaming Server.  I have ripped the video as a .mp4 and exported it using Quick Time Pro 
Settings:
 Movie to hinted Movie 
Optimize hints for Server

Track hinter settings are 
Video  rtp Payload mpeg-4 video
Packet sz (b) 1450
Packet duration (ms) 100

Audio  rtp Payload MPEG-4 audio
Packet sz (b) 1450
Packet Duration (ms) 100

I copy these both the .mp4 and the .mov to the network location together.  Both of these files run fine in Quicktime when I run them directly from the network location.  When I try to access them through the streaming server they run but over time (within ½ hour) the audio and video are no longer in sync.  The video lags behind the audio.  Any thoughts at what I might try to keep the audio and video in sync? Thanks


----------

